# Mobile Marine Mechanic???



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I have an out of town buyer intrested in my 200 HP Yamaha that expressed an interest in having a Qualified mechanic perform a compression test and offer a opinion about my motor...
From time to time I read discussions about Mobile Mechanics in our area... Can someone recomend someone that is Qualified, with Flexable Hours that can look at it one late afternoon or maybe Saturday or Sunday??
It is located in Dog Track rd. / Gulf Beach Hwy area....

Please reply on this post rather than pm, I will forward a link to him... Thanks................


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Call Shane Livingston, 850-375-0435 Good Guy


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Give us a shout. Will be glad to do it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

DOUBLE "D" & LV said:


> Give us a shout. Will be glad to do it.


Davlor Marine does great work.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Davlor Marine does great work.:thumbup:


Tons of great feedback for Davlor on here.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I know Shane Livingston at Livingston marine is very personable and very helpful and informative! He I suppose to check out my yamaha when I get back home from Louisiana. Just from talking to him for a brief time on the phone he seems to be a great guy. Give him a call


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

DOUBLE "D" & LV said:


> Give us a shout. Will be glad to do it.


Dave is your man.... Has done plenty of work for me...:thumbsup:


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*livingston marine*

I would be glad to take care of it for you. call anytime Ill make it happen 

Thanks Shane
850-375-0435


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

'Shane Livingston' or 'Double D' I have heard good things about them, there is another one that I have heard not so good things about


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

not to change the subject but what happened to The Maintanence Shop guy...?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's real close To Preston & Josh.

[850] 501-4887


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a complement to X-shark and also reasurance for why I keep telling people to go with Satterwhite & Moloney Marine........Has anyone who follows the boating repair,questions, and answers section notice how thorough(anal) and knoledgeable x-shark is? He knows his stuff and Would you guess who has worked on some of his rigs??? yep Satterwhite & Moloney marine............ I rest my case............top knotch crew........:thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*Follow Up...*

A lot of good recomendations to choose from for sure. 
The Gentelman that Bought My motor chose Davlor Marine mostly due to the favorable feedback he recived on this post.

Having never met David before, He contacted me to arrange a time to look at the motor I was selling to do a Pre-purchace inspection for the Buyer at my home...
The day David showed up to check it out, he came prepaired and well equiped with the necessary tools to accomplish the inspection.
Watching him work it quickly became aparant that he knows what he is doing and what to look for.
Because of his attention to detail, when I finnished installing my new to me motor on my boat, I asked David to check out and service the motor before I used it. I'm glad I did because he discovered a couple minor problems that likely would have caused overheating issues. 
I could not be happier with David's work.................Thank you for your recomendations, and Thank you David for your help...


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

We have a Master Yamaha Tech. at Harbor View Marine (Kyle). Call 850-453-3435 and ask for Tom Keith, service manager.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> We have a Master Yamaha Tech. at Harbor View Marine (Kyle). Call 850-453-3435 and ask for Tom Keith, service manager.


 
So you Guys are Mobile???
I would never have imagined you were geared for on site maintenance and repairs.....


----------

